# Good evening :-)



## bengraves38 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi, new here.

We have 5 fancy mice (all female) looking for good general advice and also possibly breeding advice.

Cheers,

Ben.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Ben


----------

